# Need help!! Can't find 2 pin power plug for infinity kappa 202a



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Does anyone know where to find these? I've looked everywhere and don't want to resort to ghetto rigging... :-/


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Are they the same as PPI plugs? If so they are always on eBay. You might have to search PPI plug though.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

vwdave said:


> Are they the same as PPI plugs? If so they are always on eBay. You might have to search PPI plug though.


I did see those and sent the seller an email asking if they would fit. I believer these might be larger. But I may order them anyways and just take the chance. My next move is going to creative acoustics in Raleigh to see if they can fabricate something... If anyone has any homemade clip/connector ideas I'm all ears as long as I can get the parts for <$40... Please help. I need this to run my old school round kicker solo baric 15.... It's only getting about 350-400rms... :-/


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They look like PPI plugs. If those don't work then you might have to jerry rig it.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

These are supposed to use 2- 8 gauge leads for power and ground. How big are the ppi ones?


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

TrickyRicky said:


> They look like PPI plugs. If those don't work then you might have to jerry rig it.


You can see it uses a 5 pin and 2-2pin connectors and the 2 pin is quite bigger than the 5...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The old PPI and Orion plugs were made by Weco.IIRC.
Newark electronics sold every size,make,configuration of them but the sold about 2 million plugs so it took some research to find the exact ones.

But,as long as the pin spacing is the same(which I believe they all are) the PPI/Orions will work.Ive had to cut the polarity tabs and shave down a few but once you get the small plastic stuff out of the way they will work.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> The old PPI and Orion plugs were made by Weco.IIRC.
> Newark electronics sold every size,make,configuration of them but the sold about 2 million plugs so it took some research to find the exact ones.
> 
> But,as long as the pin spacing is the same(which I believe they all are) the PPI/Orions will work.Ive had to cut the polarity tabs and shave down a few but once you get the small plastic stuff out of the way they will work.


I'll order tomorrow. It's worth $9 shipped to take a chance. I may check radio shack and creative acoustics to see if they have any usable parts.... For rigging... Out of the 2 one option has to work. I'll take some pictures if I have to fabricate something or a shop does. Thanks to all who responded btw!


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

I emailed infinity and they actually have the part. But it will cost me $68 for 2 plugs shipped to my house... Not sure if it's worth it....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

NCSUsq said:


> I emailed infinity and they actually have the part. But it will cost me $68 for 2 plugs shipped to my house... Not sure if it's worth it....


Holy **** that is a lot for plugs. If you have a caliper take some measurements and I have a PPI A600 that I can measure the plugs for you...may be they could work and save you some money.


----------

